# Advice for London-based family of 5 moving to Dubai



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi there. I've been reading with interest some of the threads on this site and have enjoyed a lot of the relevant questions and feedback that's featured.

I'd like to share my situation with anyone able and willing to advise as my family and I may be on the cusp of relocating to Dubai from London. I'm a senior graphic designer and run a design partnership here with my wife. I have been interviewed for the Head of Design post within "one of the largest real estate co's in the Middle East" and am now scrambling to piece all the facets of relocating and salary/living costs together so that, if an offer comes through, I'll be well poised to respond.

We have 3 children aged 5, 8 and 16 in reasonably good state schools in London and so obviously one major factor would be settling them in Dubai Intl. schools and affording the costs(!). I don't yet know what the salary/package is and stalled them when asked for expectations saying I would hope that it is commensurate with my experience (20+ years international work history, award winning designer etc.) and with the cost of living there. We'll see what they come back with, but fyi, in London a post of this sort could expect a salary upwards of £50k (Dhs 370-400k).

Based on my research and Geordie's various helpful comments to others, it seems as if schooling could cost around Dhs 100-120k a year for all 3. Sound right?

A 3 bedroom villa will be in the region of Dhs 200k, is this accurate? I believe corp. offices are located in Jumeirah and so we should probably live close for convenience? I hear that's an expensive area…

If healthcare is incl. in contract, does this cover medical AND dental, and, will this likely just be for me or for the family too? If not, how expensive is it to add them on?

Is healthcare in Dubai good?

Not knowing what the package may include (ie. housing allowance, health, car etc.) I realise it's hard for you to comment too much, but your thoughts on what I can hope to realistically expect or will need for us all to survive in some comfort will be MUCH appreciated! Cheers, Jez.


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi Jez and welcome to the forum. I am sure you will get a lot of response to your questions later.

Good luck with your plans.

Michelle


----------



## The_Pan_Handle (Mar 11, 2008)

*Negotiate Hard*

Hi,

We have just left Dubai to pay lots and lots of tax in Australia....

There generally 2 ways people get paid in Dubai, a monthly lump sum (nothing included,not even a mobile) and a package deal.

As a guide you should be covering the following areas for a package deal.

Accommodation - Jumeriah is a long area, so it depends where your offices are. A villa in this area is hard to come by and will be expensive. A villa in the Springs (Type 2E or 2M) will be AED185k to AED200k per year.

Bills - the company should cover all bills and connection of services. Water and electricity can be hefty. 

Travel - car, insurance, service, tolls and petrol included.

Medical - the medical services are good, lots of British (European and US) doctors and dentists there. Most expats use the American Hospital, for other needs. My daughter bit threw her tongue, we saw a South African doctor who was very good. Wife went for all her scans there, which if I'm honest, they charged top dollar and employed a Filipino sonagraph. Company should include medical insurance that covers all consultations, as well as emergencies (life insurance should also be included).

Health Club - Really expensive in Dubai. Some people I know get a membership included.

Return Flight - Usualy one family flighht per year.

Holiday - 1 month.

I also got my pension paid for back in the UK.


Good Luck.


----------



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

*The Pan Handle*

Hello,

Without being rude, we are still in negotiations to go to Dubai (my husband, myself and my 2 kids). You said you had to pay lots and lots of tax in australia.

1. Did you come back in an Australian Financial and start working again for a period of more than 183 days.

2. Did you sell property and have to pay capital gains.

I have spoken with two tax people, I also have tax experience, plus got a copy of the legislation off ATO. I have been told that if I am careful at the times I return to Australia. That any income I receive as a non resident can't be taxed.
Sorry to be so personal. But if we are taxed on return no point going. Cheers k.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Jez, see what they offer and then get back to me. You should get school fees for all the kids, medical insurance for everyone too, and return flights. Please PM me the name of the organisation as some are rather dodgy out here and it may give me a better idea of expectations.


----------



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks all, for your various thoughts. Esp. appreciated the Pan Handles' input and Geordie's. Will keep checking threads for other feedback. Jez


----------



## The_Pan_Handle (Mar 11, 2008)

*Tax*

Het Trickygirl,

Wrong end of the stick. I was just moaning generally about having to no pay GST, Income Tax, Super, Medicare surchage levi, STAMP DUTY, road tax etc etc

Sorry can't help you regarding bring funds back into Australia. We came from the UK worked in Dubai and then went onwards to Aus.

Cheers


----------



## trickeygirl (Feb 28, 2008)

*The Pan Handle*

Thanks for that. I probably over-reacted too, had spend time with tax man and on the phone with taxation office and downloaded the legislation and thought I had it all worked out for not paying tax on our income whilst living in dubai. I undeerstand what you mean now, that it is hard to come back and now have the government with their hand out. Thanks for getting back to me. Good luck in Australia....I hope all goes well. Cheers k


----------



## freddy (Mar 14, 2008)

I have just been offered a post as legal counsel for one of the big developers and my package includes education costs up to a maximum of 90k - as I have one child this is more than enough. I get health care but it excludes maternity and dental. You are likely to get accomadation allowance and car allowance although these are not as good as they used to be as more and more people want to relocate and therefore they no longer need to hype these up to get good people. My company has offered £1400 for housing and £350 for transport. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## hhhggg (Feb 5, 2008)

*Family planning to relocate to Dubai*

Hello Jez,
thanks those are very important questions for any family planning to relocate,
me too,waiting anxiously for feedback


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

freddy said:


> I have just been offered a post as legal counsel for one of the big developers and my package includes education costs up to a maximum of 90k - as I have one child this is more than enough. I get health care but it excludes maternity and dental. You are likely to get accomadation allowance and car allowance although these are not as good as they used to be as more and more people want to relocate and therefore they no longer need to hype these up to get good people. My company has offered £1400 for housing and £350 for transport.
> 
> Hope this helps.



1400 quid = 10,000 dhs = 120,000 Dirhams a year! they saw you coming mate! that will get you a nice little one bed somewhere if your lucky. You will have to use your education allowance to supplement it. 90,000 dhs for education is way off mark, schools are about 30,000 ish depending on age.


----------

